# Ambien Is Evil!



## Erinny (Jan 8, 2009)

When I first moved here, I woke up to every little sound and it became a habit and I couldn't sleep through the night at all. I thought it would go away when I had been here a while and got used to the place but that didn't happen so I finally made the dreaded trip to the VA and the doc put me on Ambien.
It didn't really help at first but I took it every night anyways and now it's messing me up bad. I have been sleepwalking and this morning I woke up in the rocker with the phone off the charger. Enuff's enuff!!!!
I called the VA and got hold of a nurse practitioner who said this was common and not to take it anymore and that there were natural herbs that I could get to help me sleep. I'd heard of that but was preoccupied with everything else around here so I didn't get any but I went to a friend who grows lavender and chamomile along with other herbs. She sent me home with a jar of lavender and chamomile tea and when I got home I was curious to see if it worked so I made a cup of it and drank it down, and it tasted really good.
*BIIIIIIIG* mistake! Don't drink that stuff unless you plan on hibernating! I had to take two naps today and I never do that unless I'm really sick.
But at least I was aware of my surroundings.
If any of you are on Ambien, please be careful with it. I looked up the side effects and people have even driven to places and not remembered it. For me, it was disastrous.
I called my friend after my second nap and told her what I did and she said, "You dummy! I told you it would work!"
Yeah, yeah. So if you have trouble sleeping, hang up the Ambien and check out a lavender and chamomile tea. I promise you you'll pass right out.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2009)

My sister-in-law tried Ambien. She didn't realize how quickly it would work. She took it, then planned to go to the bathroom, brush her teeth, etc., and go to bed. She fell so sound asleep on the toilet that her husband couldn't wake her up!

When I need a little help falling asleep, I sometimes take Melatonin 3. I got it at GNC. I read that when you are on the computer or watching TV late, your body thinks it is still daytime and your natural melatonin levels are thrown off, and that the melatonin pills fool your body into realizing it is nighttime.

Hot chocolate and a warm bath right before bed help me a lot as well.

Barbara


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, prescription sleep aids are not so helpful after all. Some can give you nightmares. I was too sensitive to be able to function on them, too.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 8, 2009)

*My friend who has has some medical problems also has insomnia.  Her doctor recommended Ambien.   She called a few days ago to ask me if I would drive her to the hairdresser because she broke her arm.   She woke up with a lot of pain and a very swollen wrist.  Apparently she fell out of bed or somewhere else in the house while asleep and never realized it til she woke up the next morning. 
 A few days before that her neighbor answered her door and there stood my friend looking for her husband at 2 A.M.  Her husband died 8 years ago. 
This stuff is bad news.*


----------



## smoke king (Jan 8, 2009)

I tried Ambien CR recently, helped me to fall asleep but didn't keep me asleep. I didn't care for it either.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 8, 2009)

I LOVE ambien. I don't take it too often, usually when I travel over seas and need to catch up - and I always take a half.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 8, 2009)

I work in the medical field and yes, Ambien should be used very cautiously!


----------



## scoobagirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Ambien didn't help my husband stay asleep very well. However - he has a friend who has wrecked two vehicles while "sleep-driving" in the middle of the night. He was booked for d-u-i both times but released after passing the breathalyzer (and getting ticketed for lesser charges).


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

Geez, I had heard about these side effects before, people sleepwalk and sleep driving, but for me it didn't work at all. Took it night after night for a month and never even snoozed for a few minutes...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 8, 2009)

A glass of Red Wine 30 minutes before lights out...Cheap and effective.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jan 8, 2009)

When I was still active Army and stationed in Colorado I was prescribed Ambien for insomnia. I held phone conversations with no memory of it among other things like coming out of bed and sitting with my roommate and watching TV with her because I "couldn't sleep". The next day she would ask me, So, what did you think about what happened on that show we watched last night? I would say, I've never seen that show in my life. I stopped taking it at that point.

I have a friend who was prescribed it and I told her what happened to me. I told her to be very careful. She had the same thing happen. She would have a good ol' time with her husband that night and have no recollection of it the next day. He would make a comment about the night before and she would tell him she didn't remember doing anything but falling asleep. She stopped taking it at that point.

I have no doubt that this drug helps some people with no side effects but boy does it make some people black out.  The funny thing about me is I have an extremely high medication tolerance and this stuff kicked my butt.


----------



## licia (Jan 8, 2009)

I've used just about every type of prescribed sleep aids and none of them have worked more than just a couple of weeks. I never had the problems that are mentioned here, but after a short while I would still wake up and not be able to go back to sleep only to feel very drowsy the next day.  I now try to read for a while before bedtime and that has helped more than anything.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 8, 2009)

We all look forward to a good nights sleep, then bink it's all over and we walk the floor. I'm an expert, they even put me on a med to stop restless leg and it sure did...But it made me so neauseated I was in misery and went without eating 2 weeks..not worth it bye bye med...I also find I can fight sleep meds so they are worthless on me...So, I just relax each night, if sleep comes great if not, I watch movies or read or come here...I know how hard it can be if you work or have small children. Try all types of things like, a warm bath,hot decaf tea or cocoa, read til your eyes get droopy, Do things that make you happy...No med is actually EVIL, but it can be horrid for you so read up on it, ask questions and have someone with you the first time you take it. That way they can wake you or help if you run into trouble. I tell you I"m so glad my husband is a pharmacist and I can pick his brain about meds and get his advice..Find someone like that for yourself and sleep well
kadesma


----------



## Angie (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh...I have a large history with Ambien CR.  I do take it every night, I need it to sleep but I have also abused it severly...to the point of where I was taken by ambulance to the emergency room just a few weeks ago.  Ambien...I do need it for my insomnia..but it can cause major problems.  I have never had the sleep walk problems though.  I wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom and I do remember going.  Every person is different.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a total Melatonin fan I take the kind you put under your tongue and only bite a sliver of it now.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Erinny said:


> When I first moved here, I woke up to every little sound and it became a habit and I couldn't sleep through the night at all. I thought it would go away when I had been here a while and got used to the place but that didn't happen so I finally made the dreaded trip to the VA and the doc put me on Ambien.
> It didn't really help at first but I took it every night anyways and now it's messing me up bad. I have been sleepwalking and this morning I woke up in the rocker with the phone off the charger. Enuff's enuff!!!!
> I called the VA and got hold of a nurse practitioner who said this was common and not to take it anymore and that there were natural herbs that I could get to help me sleep. I'd heard of that but was preoccupied with everything else around here so I didn't get any but I went to a friend who grows lavender and chamomile along with other herbs. She sent me home with a jar of lavender and chamomile tea and when I got home I was curious to see if it worked so I made a cup of it and drank it down, and it tasted really good.
> *BIIIIIIIG* mistake! Don't drink that stuff unless you plan on hibernating! I had to take two naps today and I never do that unless I'm really sick.
> ...




what does the tea taste like? how did you make it? dh has insomnia and take benedryl every night, but, he sleeps about 2 hours and wakes up. I think if he could sleep, a LOT of his problems would be better!! Stupid doctors wont listen to us, so, I am VERY interested in this tea.


----------



## callie (Jan 8, 2009)

No one has mentioned taking Tylenol PM or Advil PM...I went through months of not being able to sleep and found taking half of either of those did the trick.  I'm with kadesma at this point...if I can sleep, great - if not, I watch just "rest" and think pleasant, happy thoughts!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

None of em work for me, over the counter or prescription, I kinda built up an 'immunity' to them...
So, I do the same thing, if I can't sleep I just watch TV or movies, listen to music on my bluetooth headsets over the computer, stream Netflix. Or I might do some prep work for tomorrows meals, fix things around the house, etc.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 8, 2009)

Instead I found Belleruth Naparstek's Sleep Meditation CD. I pop it on and usually that does the trick.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the herbal medications for various problems but be very careful if you have allergies........chamomile is wonderful for so many things (PMS for one and inducing relaxation) but if you have allergies to weeds you might experience what I did and that was the allegic closing off of my windpipe...........scary experience and luckily I had benadryl on hand to counteract it........I don't sleep well and have not found anything to really help it along---I'm too scared to take Ambien.......the droning of a tv sports game in the background with a dark hand-towel over my eyes really does it for me, however


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 8, 2009)

One of the othe board I frequent just had a thread a melatonin.  I have considered buying some and taking it.  I won't say that I have problems sleeping, _per se_, but, with the old queen-size bed that we have, and the fact that we usually have several anklebiter chihuahua's that insist on sleeping with us, in odd spots that don't really make it comfortable for me, I do wake up a few times during the night.  We're planning on getting a NEW king-size bed in a month or two.  I know that will help alleviate a lot of my problems, but I was thinking about the melatonin as well.  PeppA has told me that melatonin probably won't help her sleep soundly.  I'll be sure and mention the lavender and chamomile tea.  I have a lavender plant growing right now, maybe I'll get some chamomile going as well.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2009)

AllenOK said:


> One of the othe board I frequent just had a thread a melatonin. I have considered buying some and taking it. I won't say that I have problems sleeping, _per se_, but, with the old queen-size bed that we have, and the fact that we usually have several anklebiter chihuahua's that insist on sleeping with us, in odd spots that don't really make it comfortable for me, I do wake up a few times during the night. We're planning on getting a NEW king-size bed in a month or two. I know that will help alleviate a lot of my problems, but I was thinking about the melatonin as well. PeppA has told me that melatonin probably won't help her sleep soundly. I'll be sure and mention the lavender and chamomile tea. I have a lavender plant growing right now, maybe I'll get some chamomile going as well.


I sleep very soundly when I use Melatonin (and we have a German Shepherd and 2 cats that like to sleep with us at least a portion of the night!), but then I have almost always slept soundly once I fall asleep.

Someone mentioned Tylenol PM.  I have used it and it works for me, and I usually don't have any problems.  Last week was a different story, but I blame it on the kidney stones rather than the T. PM.  I fell soundly asleep, but James kept waking me up by talking to me, or so I thought.  It turns out I was the one waking him up by talking, and then when he would respond, I got irritated that he was waking me up!  I do remember telling him, at one point, that I was just talking because of my medicine and pain and to stop talking to me!

Barbara


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 8, 2009)

callie said:


> No one has mentioned taking Tylenol PM or Advil PM...I went through months of not being able to sleep and found taking half of either of those did the trick. I'm with kadesma at this point...if I can sleep, great - if not, I watch just "rest" and think pleasant, happy thoughts!


 
The active ingredient in these is basically benadryl ... and it makes my legs jump!  I'm in the "hot bath" camp, and sometimes I read before I do that.  It really helps me wind down.

I am so sorry for the OPs bad Ambien experience!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 8, 2009)

callie said:


> No one has mentioned taking Tylenol PM or Advil PM...I went through months of not being able to sleep and found taking half of either of those did the trick.



I needed 3 or 4

For a while was having a hard time sleeping due to significant stress. I was going to look into Ambien when when the news had a story about people sleep-eating. One woman apparently woke up with a buttered cigarette in her mouth... I saw my future and stuck with the PM's and Bourbon. Thankfully sleeping is no longer a problem.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 8, 2009)

AllenOK said:


> One of the othe board I frequent just had a thread a melatonin. I have considered buying some and taking it. I won't say that I have problems sleeping, _per se_, but, with the old queen-size bed that we have, and the fact that we usually have several anklebiter chihuahua's that insist on sleeping with us, in odd spots that don't really make it comfortable for me, I do wake up a few times during the night. We're planning on getting a NEW king-size bed in a month or two. I know that will help alleviate a lot of my problems, but I was thinking about the melatonin as well. PeppA has told me that melatonin probably won't help her sleep soundly. I'll be sure and mention the lavender and chamomile tea. I have a lavender plant growing right now, maybe I'll get some chamomile going as well.


 
Why do I recall some sort of "warning" with melatonin?  I say research and proceed with caution on anything.  What works for one of us, may not be the answer for the rest of us.  Our bodies are pretty complex.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never taken Ambien or any other prescription sleep aid. I _have _taken melatonin and give it to my kids from time to time when they have screwed up their sleep schedule. But I have had friends that had the same problems with Ambien mentioned here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2009)

I get chronic headaches, and sometimes have trouble getting back to sleep once I wake up during the night. My neurologist suggested I take melatonin, so that tells me it's safe for me. I would suggest, however, that anyone thinking of taking it check with their doctor first. Even non-prescription pharmaceuticals, herbs, etc., can interact with other drugs you may be taking, or cause an allergic reaction, so to be on the safe side, let your doctor know you want to try it.


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have sever back problems, and it was prescribed to me to stop muscle spasms during the night.  You have to take it and go directly to bed.  The active ingredient only works for a short period of time, if you fight your sleep, then the medicine wears off quickly.  Have had problems staying asleep from time to time.  I tried melatonin a few years ago, and did not like it.


----------



## sattie (Jan 9, 2009)

I have taken Ambien off and on for several years now and it is a dagerous drug if not used responsibly.  I don't like taking prescription or otc drugs, but fortunately, Ambien is the only prescription I have and take on occasions.  No, it does not keep you asleep.  

I don't have problems falling asleep, I have problems staying asleep.  I can only sleep for about 4 hours at the most before waking up and being sleepless.  So on those nights, I keep 1/2 an Ambien by my bed side.  I will take that on the occasions that I wake up and can't fall back asleep.

It works for me and I have no ill side effects.  (Or crazy stunts!)  But I agree with most here that if you can find a natural alternative to your sleep problems, I believe that is the way to go.  Just my .10 worth!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 10, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> Instead I found Belleruth Naparstek's Sleep Meditation CD. I pop it on and usually that does the trick.


 
She is affiliated with The Cleveland Clinic. The CD I use is this one:
Health Journeys - Product Detail


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 10, 2009)

Sometimes I resort to the droning of George Noory's radio show.  Some people regularly nod off watching or listening to TV.  A couple ounces of 90 proof schnapps and counting sheep can also be helpful but sleeping too deeply could be hazardous to one's health.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 10, 2009)

yep, the droning of a tv show really does it for me......I used to ask my hubby how an oil rig worked and off I'd go...........unfortunately I don't always have him nearby and he's figured it out. my ulterior interest........darn.........also an old, very boring to read entomology book does it for me, too.............. let's read about the 13 orders of insects and how they differ..........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## babetoo (Jan 24, 2009)

i have had problems getting to sleep and staying asleep. this has gone on all my life. i tried many things and meds. and liquor and so on and so on. nothing works, so have for the most part just given up. now that i am retired, can sleep late or take a nap and i do. i have tried no nap, early and late bed and food and none . doesn't seem to matter. it is a curse


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 24, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> Sometimes I resort to the droning of George Noory's radio show. Some people regularly nod off watching or listening to TV. A couple ounces of 90 proof schnapps and counting sheep can also be helpful but sleeping too deeply could be hazardous to one's health.


 
Sometime the show can be too intriguing and I wind up listening to the whole thing. When it gets truly scary, I have to turn it off.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh boy!  Ambien...

There's a few on here that COULD tell my secrets, but, I know they won't.    I CAN tell you that the covers hovered on the bed and the vacuum cleaner tried to get me!!!!  Letters were coming OUT of my monitor and sort of drifting a bit.  I CAN tell you that I will NEVER EVER take a dare from Alix again............while taking Ambien, anyway!  

I used to take Ambien every night, then I took something else, as my doctor said I was having a little too much fun on Ambien.   I have found that taking nothing, even if I don't get as much sleep as I would like, leaves me feeling MUCH more alive the next day.  I don't care if I go to sleep at 4:00 am...the next day is so much easier to get through on natural sleep time.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2009)

I had trouble sleeping after Buck died and the doctor prescribed Ambien for me.  It didn't do a thing.  I may as well have taken a glass of water and tried to sleep.  Took it for 30 days with no results.  Do better with a Wal-Mart OTC version of some sleep gel.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 24, 2009)

I adore Melatonin sublingual tablets once it has built up in your system you can get by with much less, it's natural and abundant when young but body makes a lot less when you get get older so supplementing is helpful.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 24, 2009)

jpmcgrew said:


> I adore Melatonin sublingual tablets once it has built up in your system you can get by with much less, it's natural and abundant when young but body makes a lot less when you get get older so supplementing is helpful.



Jackie, I tried melatonin for several months and never saw any appreciable difference, even though I increased the dosage over time.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 25, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Jackie, I tried melatonin for several months and never saw any appreciable difference, even though I increased the dosage over time.



ah ha I've found my twin..When we were held up and I had trouble sleeping the doctor gave me some sleeping pills telling me to be careful.Yup, I was so careful I was wake all night phooey I'm still the same, I don't do it on purpose but i fight the stuff and keep myself awake.. I don't care what it is i stay awake..Hello Katie
kades


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 25, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Jackie, I tried melatonin for several months and never saw any appreciable difference, even though I increased the dosage over time.


I think the reason melatonin works for me (I use the regular tablets--they didn't have the sublingual there) is that I spend a lot more time on the computer and watching TV than most (I know, not good, but I'm done raising kids and it is just the two of us, and especially if I am alone, I like the "company"). As I mentioned earlier, I read that when you are on the computer or watching TV late at night (sometimes all night for me) it can trick your brain into thinking it is still daylight and your body doesn't produce as much melatonin. When I take melatonin (according to the article I read), it tricks my brain back into thinking it is nighttime, and I can sleep. I rarely take it, as I normally don't have any problems sleeping. The main times I can't sleep is if I start thinking about our financial problems or my ex-boss. I try very hard not to think about either!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

make sure that you rule out sleep apnea (without oxygen) which will suddenly wake you up................so many people have that and don't even know it...there will be no way you'll get a good night's sleep.....if partner complains about your snoring and you have a sore throat among other symptoms  and waking up in the middle of the night physicians can test you in a sleep lab and if indicated prescribe an oxygen tank and a mask.............I'm going to be tested when I come back this summer........I sleep one or two hours and then I'm awake........will fall asleep with the tv on, a towel over my eyes and then sleep another one to two hours.......not the most restful in the world.....


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> make sure that you rule out sleep apnea (without oxygen) which will suddenly wake you up................so many people have that and don't even know it...there will be no way you'll get a good night's sleep.....if partner complains about your snoring and you have a sore throat among other symptoms  and waking up in the middle of the night physicians can test you in a sleep lab and if indicated prescribe an oxygen tank and a mask.............I'm going to be tested when I come back this summer........I sleep one or two hours and then I'm awake........will fall asleep with the tv on, a towel over my eyes and then sleep another one to two hours.......not the most restful in the world.....




Yep, Debs, I am more than familiar with sleep apnea.  Buck was diagnosed with it about 10 years ago and slept with a CPAP machine right after diagnosis.  He was a different person after the diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

my father in law and one of our best friends said the same thing..........didn't know why they had gone so long without good sleep they commented...........don't know if I can sleep under a video camera but will try............


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> my father in law and one of our best friends said the same thing..........didn't know why they had gone so long without good sleep they commented...........don't know if I can sleep under a video camera but will try............




It's not as invasive as you might guess.  The environment is much like a very comfortable motel/hotel room.  They do their best to make you as comfortable as possible, very non-hospital/laboratory-like.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

well that's good to know, Katie, cause I dont' think that I could sleep in a lab environvment............can you have a glass of wine or is that disallowed?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't know, but I suspect it isn't.  However, I don't know where you are having your study done.  Will it be in the U.S. or in K?


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

Us...........


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2009)

PM me your email address.  I wrote a column a number of years ago about sleep apnea.  You might find some of the information interesting/useful.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2009)

my nephew is getting married in July so that's when I'm having it done.........


----------



## Katie H (Jan 25, 2009)

See my post below.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 25, 2009)

Amazing as it may seem, half a banana will also help send you to dreamland.  and no strange side effects.


----------

